# spot shooter archery holly, new location



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

still in holly, just east of Holly road. on Apollo dr. right behind Wendys and State band. most of the stock has been moved there and will open this week . It is quite a bit bigger, and will have 10 shooting lanes, come check it out


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

Was wondering what happened when I went by today and saw it empty...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

